# Wheel sealants



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone have any favourites?

I'm running some tests on my car at the moment, I have a silicone based spray I've used for a while that gives a nice finish but doesn't last too long, I have Chemical Guys wheel sealant, WSAS and Megs NXT wax on the other wheels. The fronts will of course get more stick than the rears but I'll see how the four pan out.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Product testing for us eh Ade - nice work I look forward to hearing how they perform 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

FK1000, Megs #16 are both decent wheel sealants..

G-techniq is also good stuff..

I found Collinite 854 IW was very good after a few layers..

At the end of the day, if it will protect your paint, it will protect your rims..

The silcone will just attract dirt and dust..

Out of your test, I reckon the CG will win hands down..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

guys ive been using rimwax, great stuff. Done my wheels about 4 weeks ago and the dirt still just flyes off with the jetwash


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I've tried lodas, but for a dedicated Wheel Sealant I found Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine hard to beat.

I did this mini test over on DW: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=141715


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

The problem I have with WSAS is that it seems to be very hard to get off and Greys my black alloys, well they don't seem to be as black after using WSAS as they do with the chemical guys wheel sealer. I'm revisiting WSAS as I have a bottle I've only ever used once.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i use poor boys on mine, its bright pink and smells like bubble gum


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> i use poor boys on mine, its bright pink and smells like bubble gum


I think I'm liking the chemical guys wheel sealant, goes on very easy and comes off the same. Seems to be lasting OK too but not exactly had bad weather


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> i use poor boys on mine, its bright pink and smells like bubble gum


+1, Its the only one i have ever used so i cannot coment on any other product


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> I've tried lodas, but for a dedicated Wheel Sealant I found Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine hard to beat.
> 
> I did this mini test over on DW: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=141715


Cheers for the link, a good read and a good test 

I may have to give WSAS another go, I really find it hard to buff off though. Whether it is more noticeable on black wheels I don't know  I'll give another go on all four wheels next wash and use it very sparingly not that I put much on last time. Do you leave it to haze or just wipe on and buff off straight away?

Cheers.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've recently applied 1x SRP, 1x FK1000p and 1x Chemical Guys Wheel Guard to my daily driver BMW and 1x Wheel guard + 1x Collinite 476s to the TT. Both are combo's are working well. Will probably stick another coat of Wheel Guard on the TT next time I clean it. Out of all, I find the Wheel Guard the easiest to use.


----------



## hasoon0 (Jun 11, 2009)

ive just complete my purchase of planet polish products. thanks


----------

